# High moisture content in slab.....?



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay I have a basment that we are going to lay some tile in BUT I am getting readings of 83% in at least 7 spots. I have not a single crack and the floor is very clean, I just have never had a high moisture reading like this any suggestions.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

how old is it? Might check with your ThinSet mfg. and look at maybe a Rapid Set.


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

House was built in the late late 50s early 60's


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ditra would probably do the job. Angus ought to be along shortly & straighten this out for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hands down the best material if you want to tile is Ditra over the slab. The reason is Ditra will prevent moisture penetration through it BUT will still allow any moisture underneath to evaporate. Any other membrane, especially liquid ones will only waterproof. You are not allowing the slab to breathe then.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Please explain how this works.. Would the air space not allow the moisture to condensate. Evaporate to where? Through the membrane?


----------



## fhueston (Sep 16, 2010)

*moisture in floor*

You will have to use a vapor barrier..Detra will work as well as the following

Sinak corp
Floor Seal technologies


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

I will be able to help after I get to my compuer; In the field now.


----------

